# Three paper aircraft models



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished this 1/100 scale paper kit by JF Schreiber of Dornier DoX 1930s era flying boat: quite a beast with those twelve engines! 


























Here's another - this is a 1/33 paper model by GELI of the Yak-25 Flashlight - finished this one in January:


















And finally, here's the Fokker Eindecker III - 1/50 kit by JF Schreiber: 

























I don't do that many plastic aircraft kits anymore, because I'm not very good at them! But I do enjoy building these paper kits.


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Looking good. I build a lot of paper kits myself.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How can your skills with plastic be less when you can do this with paper? Great looking aircraft! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

roadrner said:


> How can your skills with plastic be less when you can do this with paper? Great looking aircraft! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks, I appreciate it! Plastic aircraft...let's just say between seamwork and airbrushing, I have plenty of issues....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

paulhelfrich said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it! Plastic aircraft...let's just say between seamwork and airbrushing, I have plenty of issues....



Don't give up. You'll get better as you build more. To quote the late David Caradine's Kung Fu character Kwai Chang Caine, "Patience grass hopper" .  rr


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

wow more fantastic paper models!!
we should have a dedicated section for paper models!
hint hint


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Great looking paper models, love the Fokker Eindecker III.
Someone a few years ago had a link to some Star Trek paper models and i built the Borg ship, super easy its a cube!


----------

